# Canals area valencia



## fun in the sun (Nov 8, 2014)

Is anyone on here who lives in canals Valencia or simply valencia.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes nearby.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

... and you already know that I do. ;-)


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

yes nearby


----------



## fun in the sun (Nov 8, 2014)

do you know if canals area is safe. any idea. im moving there on tuesday


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

fun in the sun said:


> do you know if canals area is safe. any idea. im moving there on tuesday


Yes, it's fine. A very sleepy little village / town - very little seems to go on there.

As you don't drive, how will you be getting around?


----------



## fun in the sun (Nov 8, 2014)

Buses I suppose. Is gas supplied or is it bottled do you know.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

fun in the sun said:


> Buses I suppose. Is gas supplied or is it bottled do you know.


Bottled.
Market day is (?) Friday and we go there on occasion to look around.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

fun in the sun said:


> Buses I suppose. Is gas supplied or is it bottled do you know.


... can't remember when I last saw one of those in Ontinyent.


----------



## fun in the sun (Nov 8, 2014)

Bottled gas sounds better. How much is the bottle of gas, do you know. Gotta get the right cooker.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fun in the sun said:


> Bottled gas sounds better. How much is the bottle of gas, do you know. Gotta get the right cooker.


Gas envasado, bombona de butano - repsol.com


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

fun in the sun said:


> Bottled gas sounds better. How much is the bottle of gas, do you know. Gotta get the right cooker.


Most new gas cookers are capable of being used with either natural gas or bottled gas - they come supplied with two lots of nozzles and you just need to fit the appropriate ones according to the instructions that come with the cooker. We bought one last year which was like that.


----------



## fun in the sun (Nov 8, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> ... and you already know that I do. ;-)


do you have any idea of how much your contact might charge for a rewiring job on my 3 bed flat


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

fun in the sun said:


> do you have any idea of how much your contact might charge for a rewiring job on my 3 bed flat


I have no idea but, knowing him, he'll have to see it first in order to quote accurately.

When you have access and know the situation regarding Iberdrola etc. then call me and I can organize a visit. Do you know if power is connected and that you have a meter?


----------



## fun in the sun (Nov 8, 2014)

Now im a bit concerned. Does anyone know how easy it is to connect water and the electricity ILLEGALLY and what are the risks in gettting caught, and the possible consequences. .reason being im told I cant get my apt connected


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fun in the sun said:


> Now im a bit concerned. Does anyone know how easy it is to connect water and the electricity ILLEGALLY and what are the risks in gettting caught, and the possible consequences. .reason being im told I cant get my apt connected


What are the reasons you can't get it connected?

For obvious reasons nobody on the forum _should_ tell you how to to do something illegal even if they knew


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

fun in the sun said:


> Now im a bit concerned. Does anyone know how easy it is to connect water and the electricity ILLEGALLY and what are the risks in gettting caught, and the possible consequences. .reason being im told I cant get my apt connected


My offer of help was rejected, unfortunately - did you get professional help or just "someone off the street".


See my PM.


We can not condone illegal activities on this forum but just to say, the fines, if caught, are massive!

[yes, I'm a little pi**ed off that my advice was not taken - now the problems start.]


----------

